# B-12 Injections



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So things are not going so great at the moment and the poor little lad is having a tough time of it again. He is losing weight again down to 3.5kg and the vomiting had returned but has stopped over the last few days and I am starting to get really worried. He had bloods done which showed the usual raised white blood cells (it was neutrophils last time) but everything else was normal so he had a course of clavesptin and a couple of days prednisone. He hasn't bounced back and is still not happy at all. He had a blood test today to check his B-12 levels and has had a B12 injection but he still looks really sorry for himself, that may be due to 2 vets visits in 12 hrs. Has anyone any experience of B-12 injections. I have tried googling but everything seems to say the same thing but doesn't answer what I want to know. How long does it take for the injections to take effect if it is his B-12 levels that are low? Results should be back by Friday so I guess its a waiting game (again) until then. I think with no other definitive diagnoses we are starting to look at IBD which will be a whole new learning curve. Thank goodness I took the insurance out when got him.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Single B12 injections can be used as an appetite stimulant but if your cat has low B12 levels, it may be necessary for him to have a course. When one of my cats was diagnosed with chronic pancreatitis, his B12 levels were slightly low. It is common in pancreatitis cats. My vet said he only needed injections every month. I think it was for three months as the deficiency was not great. Depending on the degree of deficiency sometimes the injections have to be given more frequently until levels are back to normal. My boy has not needed a further course.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I think that's why I am a little worried as he doesn't seem to have a huge appetite tonight, he has eaten bits and pieces but maybe I was hoping for too much off a single injection. My mum had to take him in today for me and she did say he ate when he came back from the vets.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I have somewhat limited experience in this matter. But I've read cats who don't eat much are probably not taking enough vitamin B. I wonder if your little lad may need more than one B12 injection 

Just keep an eye on him until the results are back. I hope you get to the bottom of his health problem soon. Fingers and paws crossed he gets well in no time. Sending lots of healing vibes xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thankyou, he is far from right but does seem to be improving as the evening goes on.


----------



## Timern (Feb 17, 2015)

B12 injections will stimulate appetite. Other than that, I dont know much about them.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thankyou, its crazy how hard it is to find information about them. Normally google knows everything but in this instance not so much.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't kno how relavent it is but I started a course of B12 injections today I have another five to get over the next two weeks.

After that I will have them spaced out more I think it was once a month for a bit then once every 3 months.

Also have low folic acid levels too and am on a daily tablet for that.

May not be much help but have you seen these

How to Boost Vitamin B12 Intake for Cats - Pets

Feline Nutrition & Raw Diets for IBD Cats

I know nothing about the authenticity of the advice but maybe help you with ideas when you speak to your vet

HTH


----------



## Timern (Feb 17, 2015)

I couldnt find any decent information online. I remember getting them when I was suffering from pernicious anemia.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My little CKD girl had B-12 and vitamin B complex injections. I gave them to her at home. (Picked up the prefilled syringes from the vet) The vet started her on once a week for three weeks, then dropped them to once every two weeks. I noticed the benefits were fading after the 10th day, so the vet approved the shots for every 10 days instead of every 14.

She was perkier, had better appetite, and was more social, on the injections. She groomed more, too. I wish I could remember if, initially, the improvement was noticeable right away or if it took a day or two.

They really did help improve her quality of life, that I know for sure.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks all. He was really sick in the night all over the landing carpet . He was sniffing at his food as though the smell made him nauseous but he did manage a bit of tuna. He seemed brighter this morning though so fingers crossed last night was just because he felt sick. Dilemma now is what to do about food, he needs to eat but what keeps him healthy is what he is turning his nose up at. If I put a tin of Felix in front of him he would eat it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know his history, but is there any reason he can't have the felix? Sometimes it's more important that they eat at all, rather than what they eat.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

We had been going down the allergy diagnosis which meant Felix was off the table due to its ambiguous ingredient listing. Need to speak to vet about whether we are keeping this as a diagnosis given the recent relapse. He is on perisodone at the moment having been off it a while. I am tempted to give him something I know he will eat this evening.


----------

